# Ascaso Dream



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

The Ascaso Dream looks a nice bit of kit. But can't seem to find any reviews....Any help would be appreciated.

Its a mine field of expresso machines and grinders out there...Also thinking of the Gaggia Baby.


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

I believe the only version of the Ascaso Dream currently available in the UK is the Versatile version - which brews both ground coffee and ESE pods. This comes with pressurised baskets which don't give you the true espresso experience. You can fit a conversion kit to it (which adds an extra bit to the grouphead and replaces the showerhead) to use non-pressurised baskets but I think they cost around £30 or more.

The Gaggia Baby also comes with pressurised baskets, but its just a simple case of replacing the baskets, which start from around £4.50.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reply james....Im new to all this. What do you mean by Pressurised baskets...whats the difference?

Does the link below have a pressurised basket?

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/15/ascaso-dream-semi-automatic-espresso-machine-new-up-model


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I had a dream a while back nice machine looks good but mine did have problems, the switches needed replacing, the temp gauge packed up then then it stopped working altogether. Fairfax Coffee repaired it twice ( very good service, also got the non pressurised baskets from them) in the end I decided to scrap it and went for a Silvia no problems so far.


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

Pressurised baskets add pressure to the espresso after the extraction stage so you're always (or almost always) guaranteed a crema. The downside is that these baskets rob the espresso of a lot of its flavour. No matter what you do, with these baskets the espresso will always lack depth of flavour.

Not sure if the one at myespresso has pressurised baskets or not. It doesn't state in the description. Best to drop them an email and ask whether its the 'Versatile' or 'Ground Coffee Only' version.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for both the replys. Will give them a ring I think...Who makes the Silvia by the way? My other option is the Fracino Piccino espresso.


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

Rancilio make the Silvia.

How much are you looking to spend and is it mainly for espresso or are you planning to make lots of milk based drinks such as cappuccinos, lattes etc too?


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

about £400 really


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not sure but I think the dream is dearer than the rancilio silvia, got my silvia from Has Bean but can't see it on the website at the moment, I think it was about £425 last year though


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

fairfaxcoffee has got it for £425 at the moment also..ground coffee only. Would I be better off with the Fracino Piccino or dream? Dream looks much nicer!


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

Isn't the Piccino a lot more expensive or have you seen one going for cheap somewhere?

On paper the Piccino is a better machine, but I can't say I've had hands on experience with either.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

The Piccino is £680 I think...Just don't know If I can push my budget up that much!


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

Well the main advantage of the Piccino over the Dream is that it has a two boilers so you can make espresso and froth milk simultaneously. With the Dream you'd have to wait (1 minute or so) between brewing and frothing for the boiler to get up to temperature. But if you're only going to be drinking the occassional cappuccino this isn't really a problem.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

personally having had a Dream I would not get another, they look lovely and are probably ok for occasional use but I think you could do better for your money.Have you got a grinder yet? if not there are some good deals around that include a Silvia and a rocky grinder as a package.. may be worth looking at.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks mike...thats good to know. The Dream is designer icon! I haven't got my grinder yet. Was looking at getting the Mahlkonig Vario Coffee Grinder.

Ive not looked at the Silvia yet...will take a look..what kind of price is it?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have seen the silvia for £425 but if you check places like http://www.myespresso.co.uk they "bundle" a silvia+rocky grinder+cups for £637, don't know what they are like to deal with though. If you want a review on the latest (V3) silvia and rocky grinders etc have a look at Gail+Kat's videos on http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com


----------



## EmmaT (May 13, 2013)

If you go for a Dream and don't need one right away, keep an eye on Heal's; they had a big sale on a couple of weekends ago and espresso machines had 10-30% off; I got a Dream for £325 (ex display but unused). I get the feeling the Silvia's probably a better machine but like you want something looking good on my worktop. Tried it with the pressurised baskets which forced something less like a crema and more like crema coloured foam out; I got the unpressurised baskets and brewhead conversion from myespresso (£33ish) and now get a lovely espresso out of it. Check out Seattle Coffee Company's guide to temperature surfing for any single boiler machines - this stops you burning your boiler out if you make steamed milk drinks and isn't something that would have occurred to me otherwise.

I'd read reviews saying that the frothing wand on the Dream wasn't great. It comes with a panarello with a hole halfway up for beginners, this gets reasonable froth, and a normal steam tip for people who know what they're doing. I haven't managed to get decent microfoam yet but will keep practising, lots to learn...!


----------



## EmmaT (May 13, 2013)

On the grinder front, I also looked at the Vario...was persuaded to go for the Eureka Mignon by forum members here and other reviews saying its grind was equivalent to a £500 Mazzer (for £280 from Bella Barista). It's a lovely looking thing and grinds beautifully and consistently, I've had no mess/static cling issues yet, and it's quite compact. Took a morning to dial it in, and I won't be changing between espresso/cafetiere grind settings because of that, but I'm really glad I went for it. I also looked at the Ascaso grinders (based on aesthetics initially) but was put off by the total lack of reference numbers on the knob; probably fine for someone who knows what they're doing but I would have struggled!


----------

